# Baldness on the legs and underarms



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

My 15 week old chihuahua has gone bald on both his hind legs, just a small patch on the back of each leg identical in size and shape, and also under both his front arms (like the armpit area) same again both identical.

He does not have fleas or worms and has no other problems with scratching etc.

He is his usual self eating well and full of life.

Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What color is he?


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

white/pale cream

Thanks


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm. sorry, I don't know. If he was a blue, they are prone to losing hair. Is he a long hair? Pepper lost a bunch of hair when i got him, found out it was food allergies.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

No he is a smooth coat, i hope its nothin serious like i said he is not itchy at all it just seemed to of rubbed off lol

Thanks


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, that was Pepper, too. What are you feeding him?


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

he is on royal canin mini junior


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Some dogs have pattern baldness (alopecia) that occurs on the neck, chest, belly, and inside the legs/armpits. Our vet says he sees it regularly. It is genetic. As long as mites or food allergies or hypothyroidism have been ruled out, it's probably just alopecia. Brody has it. He has NO hair on his neck, under his chin, just a little chest hair, and very sparse on the belly. He also has an incorrect smooth coat. A correct coat is double coated and very thick. His coat is naturally very thin.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That should be a good food, but there may be something in there he's allergic to. I had Pepper on Blue Buffalo puppy and had to take him off because he lost all his hair. lol


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Does he have a thin Single coat. My Paco is bald from under his neck to his butt, and in the summer when he sheds a bit more his coat gets pretty thin, I've been giving him missing link and his coat has gotten slightly thicker, but he still is challenged in the coat area.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the info!!! 

I dont really want to swap his food as he loves it and eats really well.

I will keep a close eye on him and see if he gets it anywhere else.

The rest of of his fur is lovely and soft and quite thick and theres no baldness anywhere else, ive attached a pic as you can see theres none on his head etc.

Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He looks like a single coat to me. I bet he just has alpoecia. Paco has thick hair on his head and the back of his neck as well, but his neck under his chin, his chest, belly and under arms are completly bald.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He's beautiful! Yeah, just keep an eye on it. Pepper lost almost all his hair, if yours has only lost a little, maybe it's just the way he's supposed to be. lol


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you!! and i will do.

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

He,s a beauty, Tulula is bald under her neck, but every where else quite thick.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

He is adorable


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw he's adorable. It sounds like chihuahua pattern baldness to me. It's fairly common. My Roo has alopecia, (she's a blue) and has no hair on her neck and stomach, and very little on her head and legs.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Our Chi Chi is also bald under his neck and under his front armpits. At first i thought it was his harness rubbing but now i know different. Thanks guys x


----------

